# R.I.P Marie.. You will be missed!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is a good and bad day for me. I just learned that the girl i like on x-factor US is out! (not a pet matter haha!)

Anyways, my mature adult Asian Forest Scorpion (Heterometrus longimanus), Marie Antoinette, just passed away. She's a beloved friend and my first date to the world of scorpions. It was a well-spent four years together. She's also my first dead scorpion >__<

With her babies last May:








The last photo i've taken with her:









I also went to the pet store to grieve and get a new pair of african clawed frogs or a leaf turtle but unfortunately they were already out of stock. (Wait, i think this is a rant lol).

For the good news, Marie's 5 babies are already pre-molt at 3i going 4i. Hope they carry on with their mother's legacy. Also, my Mexican Pink T, Cynthia just had a good, upright molt. An unusual molting position for a T but a good one nevertheless. My leo also had a nice shed last night and i got to see it first hand. (He usually sheds inside the hide or super late night when i'm already asleep). My two fire-bellied newts also got rehoused and i got my first, nice, bloody bite from my yellow vinesnake, Coldplay.

That's all folks!

Moral Lesson: When planning to get a non-sling scorp, better start at 5i or 6i for a longer time together 

Good memories with her bestfriend, Sebastian









Cynthia









Sorry no visible bite photos, i fear my own blood lol


----------



## Kendar (Nov 17, 2013)

Aww man, I know what it is like to lose a pet, even a scorpion. I had taken my brothers scorpion in only to find out that he was taking complete wrong care of it. It was dying, so I tried to help it, cleaned out it's tank, left it really dry. But it didn't work and it passed away the next morning. 
I just lost a young pink toe tarantula last year, too.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Well she was my first scorp so she's really sentimental to me. Good news is, one of her babies reached 4th instar successfully last night


----------

